

Ask HN: Any other sites like WeWorkRemotely.com? - thecooluser

I&#x27;m looking for remote work and sites like WeWorkRemotely.com and Angel.co are useful, but are there are any other sites I should be looking at? Or even any just precise startups that allow people to work remotely?<p>Thanks.<p>:)
======
zerr
From my experience Angel.co jobs are mostly pure hoax - I believe it is for
investors - to justify how startups are spending money.

Anyone had other experience to share?

------
logn
[https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io)

I think the creator is on HN which is where I learned of it.

Also, [http://www.indeed.com](http://www.indeed.com) ... you can put 'Remote'
as the location (make sure not to accidentally choose Remote, Oregon).

------
phantom_oracle
SO:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true)

------
zura
I'd be interested in similar site but more relevant to remote core/C++
engineering jobs, which are really rare, especially outside US.

------
domrdy
[http://gun.io/](http://gun.io/) is pretty good!

------
dashausbass
workingnomads.co

------
dsschnau
remojobo.com

